# Gibby's delivery service. (also some retrieving videos.)



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some cute Gibby videos. 

Gibby is an EXCELLENT delivery boy. We started with socks, wallets, etc. and paying COD (cash on delivery) but now we've moved up to food items and he bills me afterwards (comes back to me to be paid). 

Gibby's delivery service 1. "We deliver. We don't eat your packages."







Gibby's delivery service 2. 







Gibby retrieving hotdog.







Gibby retrieving hotdog - longer distance.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Nothing short of amazing!!!!! My two untrained scavengers would have had quite a feast if presented with those tasks! Great job Gibby and momma and dad!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Gibby!! He is so smart and talented. I was waiting for him to eat the ice cream sandwich and hotdog. Great job training.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow those videos are so amazing!! I guess I was sitting gaping at the screen with a weird smile on my face because my hubby just said to me "What are you watching?? You should see your face right now..." LOL...thought I should share that with you!


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

You have done an amazing job with Gibson!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

That was really neat to watch. I don't think I would get those items back in my house.  He is such a good boy.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a good boy Gibby is, the video's are great, I know what would happen if I gave Tom a hot dog to take to somebody


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Gib is GREAT!!! 
He has a talented trainer!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG and WOW!!!! Not in my house !!!!!It will be gone with package and my arm too.Very impressive!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys!  Delivering stuff is Gibby's FAVORITE thing in the world. He just lights up and his whole body wags when I take him into the closet in the morning to pick out DH's socks, underwear, teeshirt for the day. He then delivers them one by one to DH, who is, on most mornings, still in bed. We do have to deal with random deliveries of socks that he brings to me sometimes, but of course I'd rather have the dog pick up an item and bring to me than play keep away or eat them. 
The ice cream and hotdog were hard, since ice cream is one of his favorite foods, but he really does enjoy the delivery work.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That is amazing!! My two chow-hounds would have inhaled that hotdog so fast it'd make your head spin LOL


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is nothing short of amazing! Great job Gibson!


----------

